# Fatter, but living longer....



## Tad (Aug 19, 2009)

Got to love it. Amid the continued warnings about the obesity epidemic and the exploding dangers of diabetes all these fat people will suffer from..life expectancy surges up, and death rate from heart disease and diabetes both fell. Sure, better diagnosis and medical care are no doubt part of that story, but at the same time, dont you think that maybe the warnings of imminently plunging life spans might be a bit over done?

Article on the new numbers here: 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090819/ap_on_he_me/us_med_life_expectancy


----------



## imfree (Aug 19, 2009)

Gotta' love it, Ed! I always tell people that my goal is to
"By the Grace of God, weigh over 400 lbs when I die,
at age 80, after out-living all the doctors who told me
to lose weight"!:bow: Could be possible one day.....


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 19, 2009)

Darn those fatties! Why won't they play the game?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 20, 2009)

Those damn fatties didn't get the memo.


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Those damn fatties didn't get the memo.




Hahaha!, yah,EtobicokeFA, I figured it out.

2) You don't have to hate yourself for being fat.

Once I figured that part out, taking better care 
of myself came naturally.:bow:


----------

